# The /usr/ports/net directory is missing



## cracker1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I need to install samba for NTLM authentication. But *I* can't find the /usr/ports/net directory. I tried this:

`portsnap fetch extract update`

Thanks for reply!


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did portsnap(8) report any error? Do you have other ports (i.e., is the /usr/ports directory there and not empty)?


----------



## dave (Mar 6, 2012)

Check /etc/portsnap.conf and make sure net is not listed on a line after REFUSE.


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting here.

I have not get any error during portsnap.


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have already checked /etc/portsnap.conf. "net" not here


----------



## fmw (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe the update command keeps portsnap from rebuilding the entire ports tree? Try running *portsnap fetch extract*, without *update*.


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 7, 2012)

I tried fmw recommendation. But problem not solved yet. 

When *I* go to /usr/ports/ and *ls* it shows that the *net* directory is here. But *I* cannot enter the net directory.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

cracker1985 said:
			
		

> I show *net* directory is here.But i cannot entering to net as directory


Are you sure it's a directory, not a file? Post the output of `# ls -ld /usr/ports/net`.

What error do you get when entering that directory?

If all else fails remove the entire tree and run extract again.

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```


----------



## cracker1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

Solved - thanks SirDice


----------

